# playerunknown's battlegrounds auf ein G50 lenovo Spielen



## itsswaghd (7. September 2017)

hallo ich weiss gerade nicht ob ich hier Richtigt bin oder nicht. 

Ich habe mir gestern das Spiel gekauft: playerunknown's battlegrounds 

Musste dann feststellen wo ich es angespielt habe, dass es nicht flüssig läuft geschweige ich noch nicht mals aufs kleinster Grafikt einstellung spielen kann. 
Habe dann mich bei GuteFragen mal umgeschaut und die meinten dass mein Lappi, dass spiel nicht wieder geben kann. 

Und zwar denn :
Lenovo G50
Prozessor:
Intel Core i7-5500U / 2,40GHZ
Installierter Arbeitspeicher
16,00GB
Systemtyp:
64-Bit

Das Spiel:
CPU:Intel Core i3-4340 / AMD FX-6300RAM:6 GB RAMGPU:nVidia GeForce GTX 660 2GB / AMD Radeon HD 7850 2GBDX:Version 11OS:64-bit Windows 7, Windows 8.1, Windows 10

Zu meiner Fragen: Kann ich mein Lappi ausrüsten und wenn ja was muss ich kaufen (Bitte mit Link) 
Zur info ich habe keine ahnung von Computer sprache, bitte so aufschreiben dass es auch ein Leihe versteht


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (7. September 2017)

Erstmal: Willkommen im Forum. Und ja: du bist hier mehr als richtig, denn so wie du von dir schreibst, hast du wenig Ahnung auf dem Gebiet der Rechner - und deshalb würde ich dir raten, zukünftige Käufe erstmal hier zu posten und nachzufragen, bevor du Scheiß kaufst! 
Was das Unterforum anbelangt - da bist du nicht ganz so richtig  macht aber nix.
PUBG ist ein Early Access-Titel. Sprich: das Spiel befindet sich noch in aktiver Entwicklung und ist noch nicht sonderlich gut optimiert. Es läuft also relativ "unrund". Dementsprechend braucht man aktuell wirklich dicke Hardware, um das Spiel anständig zum Laufen zu bringen.
Dein Laptop steht da stark auf verlorenem Posten. Die Grafikkarte hast du gar nicht angegeben, es ist aber davon auszugehen, dass die nicht ansatzweise schnell genug für das Spiel ist. Das Problem: das Selbe gilt auch für den Hauptprozessor...
Was allerdings besonders blöd ist: es handelt sich um einen Laptop. Die sind fast immer geschlossene Systeme, womit Aufrüsten der Haupt- und Grafikprozessoren in der Regel unmöglich ist.
Du hättest jetzt also zwei Möglichkeiten:
#1: du gibst das Spiel erstmal zurück oder lebst damit, dass du es erstmal nicht spielen kannst.
#2: du nimmst genug Geld in die Hand, um dir einen komplett neuen Rechner zu kaufen, mit dem man das Spiel gut spielen kann. Ich würde hier für den Computer mindestens 800€ einplanen, anständige Bildschirme sind ab 130€ zu haben, Maus hast du sicher, die 10€ Logitech-Tastatur tut es am Anfang auch. Dementprechend würde ich 950€ für einen gesamten Rechner (oder aufgerundet eben nen Tausender) einplanen. Dann hast du einen neuen Rechner, der alle aktuellen (und auch einige zukünftige) Spiele ohne Probleme abarbeiten kann. Wenn du dich hierfür entscheidest, kann ich dir auch hier im Thread gleich eine Zusammenstellung an Einzelteilen posten, die deinen Anforderungen entsprechen - Fertig-PCs sind doof 
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## itsswaghd (7. September 2017)

Also Meine Grafikarte ist : 

Intel HD Graphics 5500

Ok dann weiss ich bescheid , aber ich will nicht so viel geld ausgeben dafür dafür zocke ich lieber auf die Ps4 dann weiter. 
Schade dass es keine andere Methode dafür gibt meinen Lappi Auszurüsten .


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (7. September 2017)

Ist halt ein Notebook. Die haben nicht nur Vorteile.
PUBG soll ja früher oder später auch für die PS 4 kommen.
Solltest du dich jemals doch anders entscheiden - hier ist der Ort.
gRU?; cAPS


----------

